# 225 pic whoring!



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

So I've had my Mk1 TT 225 S-Line for just over a month now and I LOVE IT! So here's some pics.. just because 










Thought I'd be a little different in my debadging; painted the TT & Quattro badges Gunmetal grey and took off the rings... thoughts?

Enjoy!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great :wink:


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks )


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice!! Sorry to steal the post but when fitting that sub, did you take out the Bose amp, or just added a new amp and sub to the original Bose system?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

GPT TT said:


> Very nice!! Sorry to steal the post but when fitting that sub, did you take out the Bose amp, or just added a new amp and sub to the original Bose system?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


Hi Greg,

I haven't actually wired it in yet I was just making sure everything fitted when I took that picture. My plan is to keep the Bose and run the sub with a separate amp. I have everything I need except the Bose adapter for an aftermarket headunit.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Chris_TT said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!! Sorry to steal the post but when fitting that sub, did you take out the Bose amp, or just added a new amp and sub to the original Bose system?
> ...


Hi Chris,

What kind of Bose adapter do you need? Do you know where I could pick one up from? Your cars looking good mate!!


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

Here ya go Greg..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160737952631? ... 146wt_1265 - that's for the Bose

and I also ordered a Ground Loop Isolator as a lot of people mention a hissing noise when installing an aftermarket sub/amp.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260483876838? ... 085wt_1265

Hope that helps


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Chris_TT said:


> Here ya go Greg..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160737952631? ... 146wt_1265 - that's for the Bose
> 
> ...


Spot on mate, thanks a lot


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

I fitted my new stereo at the weekend and well.. I spent HOURS trying to do so! It seems the PC9-408 is pretty crap. Instead I needed to buy a PC9-410

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoleads-PC9 ... 182wt_1139

Much cheaper, and all you need to do is swap 1 wire!


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cracking Car Chris 8)


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice mate 8)


----------

